# New P250



## SigHess (Dec 26, 2015)

Got a new Sig P250 this year! Thoughts ideas on the gun?


----------



## WNC (Dec 26, 2015)

P250 full size ? What caliber ? Can be a 380 in the sub compact model up to a 45 using the same fire control unit using x change kits and if a large wider grip or smaller thinner grip is wanted changes are easy if needed . 

Good defensive handguns that can be bought for a lower cost than the newer p320 , has a nice da style trigger that a revolver shooter will take to easily . Good handgun .


----------



## SigHess (Dec 26, 2015)

It's a 9mm compact! Yeah I love the DA trigger on the sigs


----------



## ecw3 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm looking at my first pistol after having just long guns most of my life and the P250 (probably compact) 9mm is one of my two finalists. I have heard that it is possible to have something called a "carry" which would basically be the barrel/slide length of the compact with a higher capacity 17 round grip module. Is that accurate or did I just read it wrong?

Thanks!
------------------
Edit

Well, I did some more research and found that it was actually the P320, not 250. Not sure how to delete post.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

You are correct, the carry model refers to the P320. This model was apparently offered by SIG in response to some law enforcement agency requests that wanted a shorter slide/barrel but a full size grip and magazine for duty carry OWB. Although SIG has sold carry model P320s to my knowledge they have not yet sold carry model grip modules separately. The difference between the grip module for the carry and full size P320 is that the carry grip module is shorter to accommodate the shorter slide and barrel of the compact. But a number of people have bought full size grip modules for their compacts and simply cut down the dust cover of the polymer grip to fit.

Since the P250 and the P320 9mm, .357SIG, and .40 S&W share the same grip modules and magazines, I don't see why you could not do the same with the P250, buy a full size grip module and cut it down.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

to me the Sig "carry" don't make sense, the grip is the hardest thing to conceal, every other company goes with regular or long slide and short grip.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Some of us have larger hands for which the P250 and P320 compact grip module is just a hair too short for comfort and makes it much more likely to pinch your hand against the bottom of the mag well during a rapid magazine change. Yes, the carry grip module is a bit harder to conceal, but it is less than 1/4" longer so the difference is really not all that great.


----------

